# Sharing



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

This was posted on Hurghada Residents but is so nice i thought i would share it with you all 


I'm not such a big contributor on this group, yet, every now and then I would venture my thoughts.

So here goes.

First, I believe an introduction is in order, else you would take me for a regular fool. I'm an Egyptian, middle aged Doctor. I lived, studied and graduated in Cairo. I'm coming from a strictly middle class family (meaning, we didn't lack any necessities and enjoyed some privileges but no legacies or inheritances to be considered). What my parents did was insure that "I" pursued an education. so, here I am now with degrees in medicine, specialty psychiatry, marketing, sales and management. I carry under my belt 35 years of experience (of course because for more than 14 years I juggled 2-4 full time jobs at the same time). I have 4 different CVs, one for every carrier I followed. now I'm married to a gorgeous woman and have a beautiful 6 yrs old girl. So, this is me.

my life is all about falling and pushing up, forget grudges, they consume time and effort that you need to continue the race. I, have my share of failures and misjudgments which is equal to my share of success. I would like to speak to all the Egyptian younger people in here: Suck it up and be all that you can. Sorry, I will not suffer weaklings or stupid people. You are what you make out of your self. There is no excuse for being judged as wanting. Egypt, is the land of plenty and opportunity, and believe it or not ... the grass is never greener on the other side of the fence. You claim that you are at a disadvantage?? like what?? I have poor health that forced me to stay home one third of my total scholastic years, still I pushed my self to work as I studied and kept up to 3 jobs. Thinking that your government sucks and is not fair, do a freaking something about it .. be positive and set example.

as for the foreigners: Egypt is a poor country with huge problems, please be part of the solution not a hindrance for others. we don't have good medical coverage if we don't pay dearly, no aid, no good free learning, no cuts or coupons. Please, don't point that out as an inferiority, my people will learn one day ( soon I hope ) of self empowerment, which you practice back home as a given. So, please try to grasp the bigger image. I, know that there are a lot of angry Egyptians and that they would try to exploit you, just don't judge the whole for those who erred. Believe in us and in our humanity before pointing the finger.

Thank you all for reading this extremely long and boring post. Thanks


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Pat, this is probably the best post I have ever read in the forum


----------

